# Is Baldy a double Rex rat?



## Chezaszkup (11 mo ago)

She has very short fur and is bald on her head but she grew some fur on her head before but now she is very smooth. I heard there’s hairless rats, true double rex rats and double Rex rat, any idea what she might be?


----------



## Chezaszkup (11 mo ago)

Whoops sorry I meant to put this in the general thread!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

She looks like a Double Rex, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

Does her hair fall out and come back? My naked girl only gets hair on her nose. She's not a true hairless but she is close! Your girl is a darling! How did you get her to stay so still!!!! Mine always moves like crazy. Currently no jair on her nose but it comes and goes. Id say double rex for sure. Mine is considered a rex I think? I don't know I just thought she was a doll and took her from a feeder guy. Same with my other but she has entropion. Got them from the same breeder who just sometimes get hairless babies in their rats.


----------



## sheilajsjsk (8 mo ago)

rukia1988 said:


> Does her hair fall out and come back? My naked girl only gets hair on her nose. She's not a true hairless but she is close! Your girl is a darling! How did you get her to stay so still!!!! Mine always moves like crazy. Currently no jair on her nose but it comes and goes. Id say double rex for sure. Mine is considered a rex I think? I don't know I just thought she was a doll and took her from a feeder guy. Same with my other but she has entropion. Got them from the same breeder who just sometimes get hairless babies in their rats.
> View attachment 307646
> 
> View attachment 307645





rukia1988 said:


> Does her hair fall out and come back? My naked girl only gets hair on her nose. She's not a true hairless but she is close! Your girl is a darling! How did you get her to stay so still!!!! Mine always moves like crazy. Currently no jair on her nose but it comes and goes. Id say double rex for sure. Mine is considered a rex I think? I don't know I just thought she was a doll and took her from a feeder guy. Same with my other but she has entropion. Got them from the same breeder who just sometimes get hairless babies in their rats.
> View attachment 307646
> 
> View attachment 307645


hello! I just wanted to tell you to consider using carefresh bedding or any tissue bedding. Wood shavings or any wood better is bad for any hairless rats. It may affect their skin and scratch them.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi. I know this post is quite old now, but I just saw it and wondered if your rat could be a patchwork or werewolf rat? If you google them, the patchwork rat has patches of bald and furry parts on their body. A werewolf, however, is like a patchwork rat that is constantly molting and regrowing hair in new patterns so their appearance changes from month to month. The fur patterns are normally symmetrical.
If you are interested, have a look on google in case your girl is one of these.


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

sheilajsjsk said:


> hello! I just wanted to tell you to consider using carefresh bedding or any tissue bedding. Wood shavings or any wood better is bad for any hairless rats. It may affect their skin and scratch them.


I switched to the crumbles the wood shaving was bothering naked babies she had some dry skin happening so I switched back to this new stuff and I'm loving it. Even though it's on the expensive side....


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

sheilajsjsk said:


> hello! I just wanted to tell you to consider using carefresh bedding or any tissue bedding. Wood shavings or any wood better is bad for any hairless rats. It may affect their skin and scratch them.


I switched to the crumbles the wood shaving was bothering naked babies she had some dry skin happening so I switched back to this new stuff and I'm loving it. Even though it's on the expensive side....


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

sheilajsjsk said:


> hello! I just wanted to tell you to consider using carefresh bedding or any tissue bedding. Wood shavings or any wood better is bad for any hairless rats. It may affect their skin and scratch them.


I switched to the crumbles the wood shaving was bothering naked babies she had some dry skin happening so I switched back to this new stuff and I'm loving it. Even though it's on the expensive side....


----------

